# SUMMER SPECIES COMP - BREAM ENTRIES



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

This is the thread for entering your *BIG BREAM* entries into for the AKFF Summer Species Competition.

SPONSORED BY ETTALONG BAIT AND TACKLE








Please enter the following information.

Angler Name
Size of Fish
Location Caught
Tackle
Bait/Lure etc
Conditions
Other

Note - Each angler should only enter their biggest capture. Please enter a picture of the fish in this thread. Bream entered must be minimum 36cm size and must be photographed and shown alongside a measuring device (unless they're bloody huge and theres no doubt as to whether theyre legal). Judges decison is final. Competition finishes 31/3/2009..

NOTE - ENTRIES INTO THIS COMPETITION ARE RESTRICTED TO AKFF MEMBERS WITH A MINIMUM OF 50 POSTS

Good luck


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Angler Name: Redphoenix
Size of Fish: 38cm
Location Caught: Eprapah Creek, QLD
Tackle: 6 pound fireline, 8 pound leader
Bait/Lure etc: lively lures micro mullet, in bleeding mullet.
Conditions: Awful. 25-30 knot winds, big swell. 
Other: Woohoo.. I'm actually winning at the moment. 'scuse me.. I'm off to disable Buff's account before he can dwarf this little bream.


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

Angler Name: Breamboy
Size of Fish: 43cm black bream
Location Caught: Wingan Inlet 
Tackle: Daiwa Luvias 4lb td sensor, 6lb leader
Bait/Lure etc: SX40
Conditions: Flat as a tack
Other: Put up a great fight in shallow water.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Other: Woohoo.. I'm actually winning at the moment. 'scuse me.. I'm off to disable Buff's account before he can dwarf this little bream.


Sorry Red not quite quick enough :? :twisted: :twisted:

Date of Capture: 16-11-08
Angler Name: Buff
Size of Fish: 47.5cm
Location Caught: Goolwa/Coorong South Australia
Tackle: Rod - GLoomis. Reel - Daiwa Airity. 8lb leader. 
Bait/Lure: Burkley Gulp 4" Turtle Back on a Owner #1 Worm Hook
Conditions: Overcast and a 10 - 15kt Southerly breeze
Other: Still looking for that 50+ Bream :lol:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Craig450
Date of Capture - 10/12/08
Location - NSW south coast.
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - 42.5cm Yellowfin bream
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Daiwa HeartlandZ finesse, Kix 2004, 4lb sensor braid, Surface popper
Conditions (optional) - Bit windy and overcast
Other Comments (optional) - A new PB


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Some great bream there blokes, good to see the majority live another day at those sizes ;-)


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Swamp
Date of Capture - 31/12/08
Location - West lakes.
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - 42cm bream (released)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - sic stik pro 2-4kg, exceler 2500, 8lb braid, 6lb leader, 2 inch gulp worm, 1/40th centre weight jighead
Conditions (optional) - hot sun, cool breeze
Other Comments (optional) - Obviously not a winner but the fish equals my PB. Headed to the Coroong next hopefully i can upgrade


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler - Justcrusin32 / Dave
Date of Capture - 29/1/09
Location - Woy Woy
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - 37cm bream (released)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Custom 2-6lb graphite usa, 10lb castaway, 5lb vhard leader, surface lure
Conditions (optional) - overcast, low tide

Ok it only just makes it in but at least its an entry


----------

